# Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel Smoker - First Smokes with Q-View



## pastorgadget

I am a relative newbie, started smoking on a ECB this summer, with the help of this forum I have learned a lot. I wanted to upgrade and not have to maintain the fuel so much, and I am on a budget, less than $200 for the smoker.  So after reading the forums and reviews here and seeing what I can pick up at my local stores, (which I have a wide selection of) I decided on the Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel 2 Door smoker.

It is definate an upgrade to a ECB, the fire needs a little tending too but simpler compared to a ECB.  I have read some complaints on managing heat on the Master Built Propane smokers but too me it is fine considering what you get for the cost. If you want to set it and forget it cough up the cash and get a Bradley.  

First impressions are,

Good construction, simple assembly with good directions. 
Some have posted about the need to add an oven gasket. I looked into this but decided to wait and see how my first smoke went. I am glad I waited. I have not had much problem keeping the temp @  200-225, here in Michigan are temps 30-40. I will have to wait and see how it does in the summer. 
Dampers seem to be more than enough. 
I seasoned it. 













36515_4546588634719_1105257179_n.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ Dec 25, 2012






When I seasoned it I found what has been pointed out by other posters, the flame pan does not work well with chips, chunks works better, it still runs a risk of flare up with chunks. I read on another post about using foil which I think will work well, or purchase a cast iron skillet. The thermometer on the door was about 20 degrees warmer than the digitial on the center rack. So not too far off.  I only use the exterior analog as a reference so I was fine with it. 

For my first smoke I smoked 2 slabs of ribs and chicken













526018_4553597369933_1456054543_n.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ Dec 25, 2012
__ 1


















154966_4553669411734_331956495_n.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ Dec 25, 2012






For my first smoke it all went well.  I pulled the ribs a little early but the chicken was good. One of the benefits is if you need more heat to finish off chicken just turn up the propane, simple and easy. One of the drawbacks of this smoker is the small water pan, in comparison to the ECB. The pan is good for about 2-3 hours then needs to be filled, but the lower  door gives you easy access. Adding wood chunk is very simple open the lower door and throw in a chunk.

Today I am smoking a turkey breast I have one digital prove in the bird and one hanging off a rack













525154_4561109677736_10295009_n.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ Dec 25, 2012






I have given up on RF probes. I found Taylor Digital probes for $20 at Lowes, half the price of RF.  So I am happy. We will see how my bird turns out. My first turkey :) I will try to post some pics later.


----------



## pastorgadget

The smoked Turkey was good













409548_4563708542706_1210126064_n.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ Dec 25, 2012






Smoke flavor was good, I used a marinade injected from Jamison's Smoke & Spice cookbook, Orange Juice, Chicken or Turkey Stock, and veg oil.  I also used a Beer can chicken stand, used a coke can filled with Chicken stock.  Turkey was good and moist.  8.5 smoke last 45 minutes I turned up the smoker to 300 to finish it.


----------



## so ms smoker

Looks like it turned out great!

  Mike


----------



## gwc082

Looks Good Man!  I just purchased this exact same smoker last week.  I'm installing an oven gasket this week around the door(s).  I'll shoot you an email and let you know how it goes!


----------



## warsmokeeagle

Pastorgadget, what method did you use on the ribs, 2-2-1?  How many wood chunks and how often did you add them? Just got this smoker last weekend, and looking forward to trying it out this weekend. What about the vents?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## pastorgadget

For my ribs I did not do 2-2-1 but I wish I did I think they would have turend out more tender.  Wood chucks I put 3-4 ever 2 hours, I found wrapping the chunks or chips in foil and making a pouch works well to prevent flare ups.  I have not tried using a small iron skillet as others have recommended yet..  As far as vents go I kept my closed for a good portion of the time. We were in the 30's last couple of weeks. I did open the top a little to help smoke flow but it did fine either way. The box is not air tight so it always has some draft too it.  

That is my 2 cents :)  I hope you enjoy your smoker as much as I have enjoyed mine.


----------



## pastorgadget

Gwc082 said:


> Looks Good Man!  I just purchased this exact same smoker last week.  I'm installing an oven gasket this week around the door(s).  I'll shoot you an email and let you know how it goes!


Awesome


----------



## mr sunshine

Looks darn yummy to me.


----------



## pastorgadget

I did a porkbutt today.  Boneless 6#er, had them on sale at my fav meat market.  I used a apple cider vinegar and coffee merinade. I put it in the smoker goin and teh butt in by 8 AM.  At 10 AM I put in the therm. Here is a pic of how it looked then.













20130111101501.jpg



__ pastorgadget
__ Jan 11, 2013






As you can see I had some flare up, but I am just getting use to managing the flare ups. Nor a major problem. In the morning the wind was blowing hard and temps were in the 40's and raining so I had to have the flame up but all manageable.  Raining and wind were a challenge but having a gasser it handled it well. It just takes monitoring it.  I am so happy with this smoker.


----------



## mikeintx

Looking good! I have the same smoker and with a couple of mods (smoke tray swapped for a cast iron skillet and water pan filled with pea gravel) it has worked well so far. My door seals up nicely so I don't think it needs a gasket. I need to put in a needle valve for lower temps and I think she'll get me where I want to go.  :)


----------



## yeti

Looks like some good eatin'

When I had my Masterbuilt propane I used to take strips of foil and fold them over to one inch wide to cover the slits in the wood pan, it helped keep them from burning up too quick.  I highly recommend a cover as well, unless they changed the burner to something heavier, mine rusted out after a year. 

Glad to see some other Michiganders on here...Nothing like smoking with the snow falling, it's serene and primal in some caveman sort of way.


----------



## pastorgadget

Wife was up all nite so today I smoke some ribs and chicen. Maybe post some pics later.


----------



## geeynots

Hi there,

I'm considering buying this smoker (or a Cuisinart electric) and was wondering if you can cold smoke with the Masterbuilt. I hope to smoke a lot of salmon and cheese as well as meat. Anyway, looking forward to making a lot of use of this forum. It seems great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigsky109

That looks really good.....My mouth is watering from teh pics and in anticipation to get my turkey out of my smoker.


----------



## pelon213

Same smoker here.  Few quick questions.  I got my 8' skillet.   So when i smoke, i fill the water pan with water then get another pan that is bigger with more water?  I want to get bigger pan to help catch more of the drippings so if i do this, the supplied one is not needed?  I saw somewhere that filling it with apple juice helps the flavor too, is this correct?


----------



## pastorgadget

Welcome Pelon213

The water pan that is provided is fine to use. I line mine with foil for easie clean up but that is the only modification I do. Apple juice and or Apple Cider Vinegar both work in the water pan. They add just a hint of flavor.  If you get too but of a pan you will restrict your air flow which brings up the smoke so be careful with that.


----------



## ps0303

Go to wally world and get one of there alum foil pans that fits perfectly in the smoker.  Add some water and when your done, clean up is simple.


----------



## pelon213

OK, i did my first chicken today.  The inside was very juicy & smokey flavored.  the skin was a lil rubbery. Over all it was good but not totally satisfied.  What did i do wrong for skin to be rubbery?  One other thing, as it turned to evening time, i couldn't get it over 220F.  I have it set up with 8" skillet since supplied pan sucks donkey balls.  Also put an alum pan for drippings with apple juice.  I reached 400F earlier in the day when i seasoned it.  Trying to figure this out cuz i want to cook a brisket this weekend.  I had it all the way up too.


----------



## ps0303

Pelon213 said:


> OK, i did my first chicken today.  The inside was very juicy & smokey flavored.  the skin was a lil rubbery. Over all it was good but not totally satisfied.  What did i do wrong for skin to be rubbery?  One other thing, as it turned to evening time, i couldn't get it over 220F.  I have it set up with 8" skillet since supplied pan sucks donkey balls.  Also put an alum pan for drippings with apple juice.  I reached 400F earlier in the day when i seasoned it.  Trying to figure this out cuz i want to cook a brisket this weekend.  I had it all the way up too.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140003/avoiding-rubbery-skin


----------



## ikwack

I cold smoke in my master built.  Just use the a-mazin grate and put in on the bottom of the smoker.  Nothing else required.


----------



## pastorgadget

Pelon213 said:


> OK, i did my first chicken today.  The inside was very juicy & smokey flavored.  the skin was a lil rubbery. Over all it was good but not totally satisfied.  What did i do wrong for skin to be rubbery?  One other thing, as it turned to evening time, i couldn't get it over 220F.  I have it set up with 8" skillet since supplied pan sucks donkey balls.  Also put an alum pan for drippings with apple juice.  I reached 400F earlier in the day when i seasoned it.  Trying to figure this out cuz i want to cook a brisket this weekend.  I had it all the way up too.


What are you using for your thermometer inside the smoker? The one provided on the door is not the best to use.  can easily get to 220 with just a little gas.


----------



## pastorgadget

iKwack said:


> I cold smoke in my master built. Just use the a-mazin grate and put in on the bottom of the smoker. Nothing else required.


That is next on my list to try


----------



## john james

892734_10200478463557201_2121798457_o.jpg



__ john james
__ Apr 28, 2013


















476344_10200478831926410_899040697_o.jpg



__ john james
__ Apr 28, 2013






top one is smoked for 4 hours and the bottom is sauce on the last half hour with my MASTERBUILT PRO i just bought 2 months ago __ my first time ever smokin ribs and they turned out great


----------



## pastorgadget

john james said:


> top one is smoked for 4 hours and the bottom is sauce on the last half hour with my MASTERBUILT PRO i just bought 2 months ago __ my first time ever smokin ribs and they turned out great


Awesome


----------



## themule69

john james said:


> 892734_10200478463557201_2121798457_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ john james
> __ Apr 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 476344_10200478831926410_899040697_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ john james
> __ Apr 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top one is smoked for 4 hours and the bottom is sauce on the last half hour with my MASTERBUILT PRO i just bought 2 months ago __ my first time ever smokin ribs and they turned out great


i don't see a thing wrong with it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






happy smoken.

david


----------



## pelon213

Anyone know of a good cover for this bad boy?


----------



## john james

thanks david


----------



## mdevries

Those ribs looks delicious!

My first use with my Masterbuilt was ribs. I managed to cram six racks in (I wouldn't reccommend that however) and they were awesome.


----------



## pastorgadget

For Baby Back ribs i do 2-2-1  2 hours just smoking 2 hours in foil. The last hour varies. I have them fall off the bones after 2 hours in foil but have had them with out foil the last hour.


----------



## hova1914

Bump. I was just looking at this smoker in sears yesterday and the price caught my eye. I wondered if it was any good. Guess I got my answer :-)


----------



## pastorgadget

Hova1914 said:


> Bump. I was just looking at this smoker in sears yesterday and the price caught my eye. I wondered if it was any good. Guess I got my answer :-)


Best bang for the buck imho.


----------



## gotribe28

I dont have one a smoker like that but I have learned that if I wrap my wood chunks in foil tightly I still get the smoke but with out the oxygen it wont catch fire. Also the next day when you open the foil you will have great home made charcoal....


----------



## john james

I bought a cover for my masterbuilt dual burner on EBAY


----------



## john james

not EBAY sorry I bought it from amazon


----------



## john james

Pelon213 said:


> Anyone know of a good cover for this bad boy?


not EBAY sorry I bought it from amazon


----------



## gunny r

I have two of the Master Built propane smokers. To me they work well. I have a flat cast iron skillet on top of my chip tray and that seems to work well. It will flame up when the door is opened but seems to die out once it is closed. I did a brisket for July 4th and my only concern was that it wanted to tear when I cut it so I must have over cooked it.   I did add wood chips, about 3 handfuls during the 2.5 hours I cooked the brisket uncovered. Below are a few pictures.













IMG_1615.jpg



__ gunny r
__ Jul 5, 2013


















IMG_1616.jpg



__ gunny r
__ Jul 5, 2013


















IMG_1622.jpg



__ gunny r
__ Jul 5, 2013


















IMG_1623.jpg



__ gunny r
__ Jul 5, 2013


















IMG_1624.jpg



__ gunny r
__ Jul 5, 2013


----------



## gunny r

I just use a disposable half or full pan depending on what I have available. I fill them with water or water and apple juice. both ways it works to keep the meat moist.


----------



## worktogthr

I just began smoking using this Masterbuilt smoker.  I use mostly propane because I just don't have the time to monitor the coals. I'm really enjoying myself so far!  I must have gotten lucky because I checked my stock thermometer in boiling  water and ran the smoker with two reliable oven thermometers hanging from the center rack and they all matched up!.  I just had a few questions for those of you this smoker or something similar to it?

1.  Does anyone have a link to a good sturdy cover for it?  When I looked online the dimensions of all the covers didn't seem to match the dimensions of the unit.  I would like the control panel and the legs to be covered. (Currently using a contractor bag haha)

2.  Since it can achieve high temperatures, did anyone ever use it more like an oven to roast, bake, or simply reheat something for a BBQ or party.  I have a big family so I am always looking for extra oven space.

3.  On the advice of many on this forum I have thrown a cast iron grill pan I had on top of the stock pan and it definitely avoids flare up and makes some nice smoke.  I have been using soaked chips that I have but was wondering if I can get away with non-soaked chips or chunks. I have been using a couple of big handfuls of chips and replenishing when the smoke stops?  Is that too much or too little?  Also, how many chunks at a time?

Thanks so much!

-Chris


----------



## huskerfan1414

I just did my first smoke on this smoker and a few notes:

Everything went very good, but the thermometer is off.  Waiting on my dual thermometer.

AS far as flare ups, I wrapped my soaked wood chunks in foil and cut a slit in the top for smoke to release and threw them in.  I only had one flare up in 10 hours of smoking, and that was a chunk that was finished and needed to be taken out anyway.

Be sure to take the chunks OUT when they turn black because that will produce bad smoke and is more prone to a flare-up.  Usually takes awhile but you will know, I had read that on another post.  I would add a new chunk or two to replace finished ones every 45 minutes or so?  Didn't keep track sorry.  Some seemed to last longer than others.

I will probably buy a skillet when I see one that is reasonably priced so I don't have to do the whole foil thing every time.  But I just wanted to let people know that wrapping in foil and cutting a slit works fine.  I probably only had 2-4 chunks total in at a time and my meat and beans got plenty of smoke flavor, and I only smoked for about the first 7-8 hours.


----------



## mjwilliams1120

I ran my new Masterbuilt pro duel fuel for the first time yesterday also. Ran on propane, use the skillet and had no flare ups. Put in a butt, a fattie and a loin later in the day. All came out awesome. 













image.jpg



__ mjwilliams1120
__ Dec 29, 2013


----------



## mjwilliams1120

Here is the pulled pork today on some nice potato rolls. 

Use Jeff's finishing sauce and the mop from the pork sticky. Family loved it. 













image.jpg



__ mjwilliams1120
__ Dec 29, 2013


----------



## huskerfan1414

mjwilliams1120 said:


> I ran my new Masterbuilt pro duel fuel for the first time yesterday also. Ran on propane, use the skillet and had no flare ups. Put in a butt, a fattie and a loin later in the day. All came out awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mjwilliams1120
> __ Dec 29, 2013


Nice glad it worked for you.  What size was your butt and how long did it take to get to what final temperature?  I had a long haul with a 4 pounder that took 10 hours to get to 200.  I'm wondering if my thermometer on my smoker was off, or if my meat thermometer was off.  Wondering how yours fared?


----------



## mjwilliams1120

7.5 lb butt. 12.5 hours at 225-250. Wrapped in foil at 185ish and finished without smoke. I was amazed how well the smoker maintained the temp.


----------



## toddmog

Pelon213 said:


> Anyone know of a good cover for this bad boy?


I'd like to know this as well.  It seems there are suggestions for the XL, but not the 2 door.  Anyone???


----------



## hextejas

This is the one I have and it seems to have stood the tests of time.

http://solin43.ecrater.com/p/13920761/char-broil-30-heavy-duty-water

I think I got it on sale for $5.00


----------



## island smoke

Great nice mods...really looks nice.  You did a great job with it!

Got my MasterCook Dual Fuel Pro for Christmas.  Did some mods right away after reading the forums...put in a cast iron handleless griddle over the top of the round chip pan  (9  1/2") from Amazon.  Put in wood chunks on this pan. I only use chunks in this thing.  Learned that the hard way.  They work so much better than chips.   It keeps the wood from firing up and burning and gives me some real nice smoke and nice blue smoke.  I use a catering type pan that is 4" deep and is about 10 x14 or something like that and put my hot water in that before I put it in the smoker....Amazon.  With this nice deep pan, you don't have to worry about changing out water in the main smoker even after 16 hours.   It also has enough room to catch drippings,  I put this on the last rack in the main smoker cabinet.  I removed the original water pan and that black rack it sits in.

This works out really nice for me.

I also removed the small original MB thermometer and installed the River Country 3" calibrating thermometer with the nice large numbers and colorful dial.  I love it, you can see the dial from far way and from my door of the house.  This way, I don't have to go out to check temperature.  I have the Maverick but still need to see that also.

I also got the MB shelf for the MES; but Masterbuilt says that it fits all their smokers.  Well, by slightly enlarging the screw holes on the shelf, it fits the dual fuel Pro also.  It is a really nice size shelf that fits my Maverick, mopping pot, gloves, and alot of stuff.  Really nice, found it on walmart.com for $9.

Getting a garden cart this weekend to put the smoker, propane, and my many bags of wood chunks on the cart.  Kinda a all in one that I can wheel it out from the house and keep everything together.  Sometimes, the wind pops up and it will allow me to add some thin plywood or plexi sides around the cart to block the wind from the middle to bottom of the smoker to keep the wind from blowing out pilot lights and cooling off the box.













20140131_171905_resized (360x480).jpg



__ island smoke
__ Jan 31, 2014
__ 1


----------



## jepense

I just did the 8" skillet mod but can't get any smoke out of it now, any advice? Sorry for the stupid question!


----------



## toddmog

jepense said:


> I just did the 8" skillet mod but can't get any smoke out of it now, any advice? Sorry for the stupid question!


How are you using the skillet?  I put mine right on top of the stock chip pan and have no problem getting as much smoke as I want.  I start with 3 fist sized chunks.


----------



## jepense

That's how I did it as well. I can get a little smoke out of it at high temperatures but nothing like I did out of the original chip pan.


----------



## toddmog

You want a thin blue smoke, aka "TBS"...not a heavy white smoke.  I used the original pan when I seasoned mine and got a lot of white smoke because the chips/chunks would catch fire.  Less smoke means a cleaner fire.


----------



## ibra0078

Hi Guys, I just joined this Forum today and I was wondering if anybody can help me here.  I'm about to purchase the same smoker Masterbuilt Dual-fuel Pro this week and I was wondering if this is possible.  I currently have a BBQ that is natural gas and I was wondering if its possible to modify this smoker so instead of taking a propane tank it can be connected to my natural gas line.  If so what modification I would need.  Thanks in advance


----------



## john69

20140621_113022.jpg



__ john69
__ Jun 22, 2014


----------



## john69

First time ever smoking anything. I used my masterbuilt pro that my son bought me for fathers day. I really enjoyed it, & the ribs turned out pretty good. My temp was off by 30° & I learned a few things as well. I used the cast iron skillet, just cut off the handle, it worked great.


----------



## huskerfan1414

Those ribs look good!  Part of the problem with temperature control probably had to do with having that many racks in the smoker.  You can certainly do it, but the more meat you add the higher the "degree of difficulty".  Looks like you did a great job, though.


----------



## fromausti

To convert your MB Dual Pro to NG simply drill out the gas jet orifice with a 1/16" drill bit. I can maintain temps from as low as 100 to 350. However at the very low temps, the wind can blow the flame out but maintaining 225 is no probmem


----------



## skootchnc

SAM_0182.JPG



__ skootchnc
__ Jun 24, 2014






Here's my set up    MB dual fuel, and a suncast cabinet for spare propane, wood chips, and various tools.

My grill is feeling neglected since my wife bought the MB as my Christmas gift.

The preopane tank, and cabinet do a good job blocking wind from the flames... there is a 2x12 behind the smoker, and a mat under it

zero prpblems with the wind blowing the flame out


----------



## ballplayerlc

Ok so i've seen a great deal of posts about this cast iron skillet going on top of the original pan for the wood chunks. My question is do people also put charcoal in the cast iron pan as well?

I have been using the manufacturer pan to put charcoal and wood chunks in and I have not really had any issues. So are people adding charcoal and wood to these skillet pans or just wood?


----------

